# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Getting Shot and Waking Up to Real Pain

## Burns

Has anyone else gotten injured in a dream and then woken up and have that part of your body still really hurt?

The other night, I had a dream that I was shot just under my ribs on my left side. I woke up and still felt the pain in my side. But after I realized I had been dreaming, the pain died away. Has anyone else had this happen?

----------


## Kotaiferu

yea, it's happened to me a couple of times

i was a few seconds away from regaining full consciousness when suddenly, BAM! I fist slams into my face. My physical head actually tilted back and I felt as if i was really punched, but when I awoke fully, it just felt numb

----------


## Colin Basnett

I'm guessing that would be the body actually creating the pain in order to simulate it, since you're probably very close to conscienceness at the time.

----------


## infinity369

when i was young i had experiences like this were id dream id fell off a mountain and wake up to find id actually fallen out of bed. Also times when ive had a dc in my dream stab out my eyes and them really hurt as i awoke. and even stranger (i'm sure other plp have had this), ive awoken and im crying and im like wdf! funnier still is times when ive awoken because ive fallen asleep on my arms and stopped the blood circulation in them and i completly cannot feel them what so ever, very freaky but funny.

im sure everyone else has experienced them and i also agree with what colin said although i dont have these no more.

----------


## TheWhiteboySTyle

Hmm... that kinda worries me, some of my favourite dream pasttimes are punching windows and other random fun *semi self mutilation*.  It usually hurts barely, not to the point whre i would care but only to the point where i know i did something, when i get hurt in a dream.  Never real life.

----------


## Remus

Yeah, I had the same thing happen to me, but in the dream I think the dream was fading, but me, using dream logic just thought I was somehow going unconscious as I had been fighting some odd goblin like things.. Then a goblin thing just stabbed me in the back with something sharp. o_o I woke up to that area hurting in sharp pain, and it took a few minutes to fade.

----------


## samf

FREDDY KREUGAR!!!!!!!!!

lol....It may be weird but I've never been injured in my dreams before.

----------


## l3xicon

YEP YEP
RIGHT HERE ALL THE TIME!

----------


## sword chucks

> _Originally posted by Kotaiferu_
> *yea, it's happened to me a couple of times
> 
> i was a few seconds away from regaining full consciousness when suddenly, BAM! I fist slams into my face. My physical head actually tilted back and I felt as if i was really punched, but when I awoke fully, it just felt numb*



This happened to me once! I was jumping or something and then I woke up and jumped up. It was crazy.

----------


## REALmind

Yes that can happen frequently in a dream but it may be the enviroment that had to do with it.. in other words you may have been hurt while dreaming and it supposably had effect on you , for instance some noises in the enviroment can affect dreaming or other senses.


 just my theory

----------


## AirRick101

"Your Mind Makes it Real..." - Morpheus

Someone else told me their experience with this.  (actually, an old poster here, Serinanth)

That he got shot, labelled it as "hurting like hell", haha.  Yeah, I get you.  I've had really extreme feelings from dreams linger after awakening, why not the physical senstation?  Emotions and physical sensations are very closely related.

When you realized it was a dream, it was an "epiphany" to your brain that immediately told you it made no sense to feel pain anymore.  In our world, that's kind of how it works, except we don't have convincing enough proof that it's not real.  Every sensation we feel has its purpose, so to speak.

----------


## PutBoy

I have dreamt once that I got my balls (yes the genitals) bitten of by rats. And when I woke up, maaan did it hurt! ;D I dream that my balls gets hurt a lot, and it always hurts when I wake up.

"Your mind make it real" - AirRick101 citing Morpheus. Your real name wouldn't be erik would it? quite a clever paly on words ;D

----------


## pytis

i would think the pain comes first and then you see it in the dream like if a bug bites you in the leg and you dream that someone shot you there with a BB gun and you woke up and theres was a bug bite there its a bit red and it hurts. like you ever had that when someone is waking you up and you her a part of it in your dream and then you wake up. sp i would think what happens in RL effects your dreams!

----------


## Salmone

i got shot in the leg once when i was with a platoon walking through a forest. i woke up in agony with real bad cramp in my calf muscle   ::shock::

----------


## Mirath

One time I dreamed that someone punched me in the mouth and knocked a few of my teeth out, but it did not exactly hurt.

----------


## justme

ya i hate when that happens i think you mean with shots with gone but one dream some evil guy gave me a shot(medicene?) in the arm ugh i can stil rember what it felt like lol...

----------


## YULAW

Its all in the mind. Its all about seperating reality from fiction. / If you're mind can not grasp the fact that the dreamworld is just your imagination then the feelings are going to be real.

----------


## brumans

I got stabbed in the heart in a dream last night.  I woke up and that section of my chest was in pain.

----------


## NeAvO

I once had my tooth knocked out, I could taste the blood in the dream. It felt so real as well, I actually woke straight up and went to the mirror&#33;

----------


## tommo

I have dreamt once that I got my balls (yes the genitals) bitten of by rats. And when I woke up, maaan did it hurt&#33; ;D I dream that my balls gets hurt a lot, and it always hurts when I wake up. 

Lol this happens, even if you see a guy in the waking world get hit in the balls, you kind of feel it too.

I think that these pains can happen from things happening to you in the waking world or they can jsut be created by your mind.

Its the same as sounds, you could have a song playing while asleep and this can come into your dream, or you can make up your own songs/noises in your dream.
Just an interesting fact or two.  A while ago, this happened quite a few times actually, I was almost awake, but still dreaming, probably you could say more conscious than usual.  And I had a song playing and the people in my dream were saying the things that the song was saying, but only so it actually made sense.  Like my brain would pick out certain words from the song so that the conversation in my dream would make sense.  Other times various people would just say parts of the song but it would be in &#39;thier voice&#39; not the actual singers IRL.

Also sounds can be delayed, like the soundwaves of someone saying &#39;hello&#39; could reach your ears, but your brain would only bring this into your dream when it fit (could be 40 minutes later), or maybe its some other reason it does it, not sure.

And yes I have experienced pain after waking.  One time I dreamt that I got acid poured on me and I woke up in pain and realised that I was either banging my head on the side rail of my bed or just had it resting against it really hard.  Which was interpreted into my dream.

----------


## BeautifulDreamer

No, not really. I might have some mental anguish and tear up a bit or something. Other than  that, nope.

----------


## wasup

Also remember that some people may hit themselves when they are dreaming or hit their head on something, etc.  Then it incorporates into a dream, and when you wake up you still feel the pain.  Though that&#39;s just a theory and I&#39;m sure a lot of the stories here are from dream-induced pain.

----------


## irishcream

yeah, it happened to me a few weeks ago...i dreamed i was going after some russian assassins and one of them shot me in the head...i woke up with a headache&#33;

same thing happened last night, i wasn&#39;t injured but i dreamed of a violent thunderstorm and i&#39;ve had a headache for most of the day.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Yeah, that&#39;s happened to me now and again, it&#39;s really odd but it does make sense if you believe that &#39;pain is just a state of mind.&#39; Regardless of whether that&#39;s true or not, it&#39;s still a crappy way to wake up in the morning and start your day.

----------


## Armageddon_Heaven

Hasn&#39;t happened to me, but I do remember that I had a dream that my dog died and I woke up crying and sweating like crazy xP

----------


## Alucinor Architecton

one time i died in my dream and i died in real life   :Eek:  
hehe i just had to say that. sorry if someone else said that, i only read the first few posts.

----------


## anonymous-coward

Amazing how the mind can actually _create_ pain.

I&#39;ve had a dream where I was riding a bike very fast and ran into a curb and flew off landing on my face. It hurt in the dream and hurt slightly when I woke up, even after realizing it didn&#39;t happen.

----------


## Torcher

Got shot in the hand just last night. Through the palm. It hurt in the dream, kind of a fierce numb burning and I could feel the blood being all hot, quite paralyzing, the sensation spread from my hand all the way up to my elbow about, but this pain faded swiftly as I woke up.

----------


## Burns

> Amazing how the mind can actually _create_ pain.[/b]



Just goes to show that the sensation of pain is just "in our heads" sometimes.

But I think sometimes our bodies are actually experiencing pain (for whatever reason, muscle cramp, etc) and we create a dream scenario in which that part of our body is injured in the dream.

So it can probably go both ways, we dream about pain so our body manufactures the sensation; OR our body is experiencing a painful response so our mind creates a dream around the pain. Interesting...

----------


## Weasel497

I had a dream where I was bitten on the neck by a snake in my driveway, a freakin big snake too, like a king cobra. And I woke up right after the bite and my neck was in pain all that morning and was even a little red there...

----------


## Elwood

For some reason a always have a dream like once a month and  i wake up crying. I NEVER CRY&#33; Ive jumped a 6ft tall driveway on my dirtbike and crashed.(my front tire turnrd when i landed on a drain pipe.lol)And i didnt cry, 
i even got back up to pick my bike up. So i guess i have extremely sad dreams.   ::morecrying::

----------


## kelly1989x

One time I had a dream where I was fighting someone in my back yard. I woke up almost screaming from pain in my leg. I tried to move my leg, but I couldn&#39;t really, and I reached down and felt it and the ligaments were in strange positions. So, anyway, I hyperextended my leg... End of story. I was actually kicking and hitting the air while I was asleep.

----------


## Burns

> One time I had a dream where I was fighting someone in my back yard. I woke up almost screaming from pain in my leg. I tried to move my leg, but I couldn&#39;t really, and I reached down and felt it and the ligaments were in strange positions. So, anyway, I hyperextended my leg... End of story. I was actually kicking and hitting the air while I was asleep.[/b]



Wow, that&#39;s unusual. Sleep paralysis is supposed to prevent us from acting out our dreams. So in your case, it wasn&#39;t imagined pain, it was real pain&#33;  ::shock::

----------


## King and God

I was shot several times by a pistol in my chest in a dream, but I kept walking forward and killed the shooter when I reached him. I only felt a light pain from it, so it wasn&#39;t so bad.

I used to wake up as a child when I was about to get severly hurt in dreams, but now it doesn&#39;t happen anymore.

----------


## seaoharrwhy

I had a dream where I had a shoot out in a gun store and got shot in the neck. In the dream it was weird to have the feeling of being shot it the neck, felt like I was trying to swallow metal(metal has a weird taste to it). I woke up after a little while and it took me a while to breathe and I don&#39;t have asthma. 

This doesn&#39;t involve pain but I had another dream where Marlyn Manson was chasing me down in a Ford Bronco and right before he hit me I woke up with my face planted straight against the wall. Marlyn Manson freaks me out  ::shock::

----------


## Burns

> felt like I was trying to swallow metal(metal has a weird taste to it).[/b]



wow, that&#39;s weird that you could actually taste it too&#33; Do you think you could&#39;ve had blood in your mouth from biting your lip or cheek or anything, since blood has a metallic taste? Anyway, yeah that would be a weird sensation to feel like you got shot in the neck&#33;  ::shock::

----------


## bentrider08

two nights ago, I got nailed in the side of the head with a .50 cal sniper round. what is wierd is I felt the thing go in one side and out the other. I know you&#39;re not supposed to feel anything in your brain. what was odd was it wasn&#39;t really painful at all. Maybe I just didn&#39;t have time to register any pain? it was a spongy feeling, or if you imagine sticking your finger through jell-o and being able to feel the jell-o. that&#39;s kind of what it was like. I did see my headless self but then I kind of respawned and did the same thing to my friend who&#39;d shot me.   ::evil::

----------


## seaoharrwhy

> wow, that&#39;s weird that you could actually taste it too&#33; Do you think you could&#39;ve had blood in your mouth from biting your lip or cheek or anything, since blood has a metallic taste? Anyway, yeah that would be a weird sensation to feel like you got shot in the neck&#33; 
> [/b]



Well, I dont know if any of you have tasted bare steel in RL but i could taste it in my dream, not when I woke up. And I dont recall any blood in my mouth or any signs of biting my lip or cheek.

----------

